

If startup can't find a investor? - virdfel

If startup can't find investor but has customers and growth. What will do? Continue working or only trying to find a investor?
======
steventruong
There's too many unknown variables here to give any real adequate advice.
Without knowing much else about the team, market, what constitutes as growth
by your definition, how you define customers, what is your financial state,
etc... among a sea of other things to consider... It makes it difficult to
really provide any real feedback of value.

The best answer I can provide under such circumstance is "it depends".

